# Scared to canter after fall



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

no tips really. just a comment to reassure you that your discomfort will fade. it happens to everyone.


----------



## EbonyandLizzy (Mar 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> no tips really. just a comment to reassure you that your discomfort will fade. it happens to everyone.


Thank you


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Been there done that. And you are lucky that your so young. Wow, I had a bad fall a year ago and am just now getting my confidence back. Older bones really do not bounce as well as young ones. :wink: I agree that this will fade with time. Glad you are ok!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I had a little bit of apprehension after one of my more recent falls. I take lessons, though, so I don't really have a choice in what I do and that helps me a little because I can only be scared for a few seconds before I have to do something. Maybe have someone act as your "instructor" for a few days or simply wait for it to go away with time. Good luck!


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Lizzy - as the others have said - you have made a common mistake.
If you are learning to drive, then you'll pick something not too fast and a little dull, but you have to learn on something steady. You mustn't buy a sports car to learn on.

Now that 22 y/old can show you a thing or two, but first you have to learn how to sit quietly on it, and not excite it. You probably touched an accelerator inadvertently. Well done for getting back on.

The best thing is for you to go back to that school horse and ask the tutor to explain how to get it to canter. You'll find that most school horses are a bit lazy and even if they will canter, they don't go fast even if you kick them in the ribs. 

Teaching someone to ride is a skilled job, your mates and your family aren't always the best folks to teach, even though they know how to ride themselves. Try again (and you don't have to canter until you know how to work the brakes). 

PS You were wearing a riding hat - weren't you!


----------



## EbonyandLizzy (Mar 10, 2012)

Barry Godden said:


> Lizzy - as the others have said - you have made a common mistake.
> If you are learning to drive, then you'll pick something not too fast and a little dull, but you have to learn on something steady. You mustn't buy a sports car to learn on.
> 
> Now that 22 y/old can show you a thing or two, but first you have to learn how to sit quietly on it, and not excite it. You probably touched an accelerator inadvertently. Well done for getting back on.
> ...


Yes i was wearing a hat  Thanks for your advice- i think it will help alot.


----------



## EbonyandLizzy (Mar 10, 2012)

Cinder said:


> I had a little bit of apprehension after one of my more recent falls. I take lessons, though, so I don't really have a choice in what I do and that helps me a little because I can only be scared for a few seconds before I have to do something. Maybe have someone act as your "instructor" for a few days or simply wait for it to go away with time. Good luck!


Yes, i am thinking of getting a couple of private lesson with a mobile instructor because it helps alot to have someone telling you what to do. I think I work better when i have a knowledgeable person stood there shouting instructions at me.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

this happens to everyone! trust me if they say it doesnt, they are lying like a coonhound on the front porch! by the way, good for you for sticking it out and getting back on! i have had many bad falls (all seemed to happen in a row) what can really help get your confidence back in the canter is to take lungeline lessons, it will help you focus what you are doing with your seat and help you get more secure in the saddle, it worked wonders for me, im still shakey with cantering too so no worries your not alone!


----------



## EbonyandLizzy (Mar 10, 2012)

flyingchange1991 said:


> this happens to everyone! trust me if they say it doesnt, they are lying like a coonhound on the front porch! by the way, good for you for sticking it out and getting back on! i have had many bad falls (all seemed to happen in a row) what can really help get your confidence back in the canter is to take lungeline lessons, it will help you focus what you are doing with your seat and help you get more secure in the saddle, it worked wonders for me, im still shakey with cantering too so no worries your not alone!


Thank you! I have always been a bit nervous of cantering horses, escpecially if they are hard to sit to. I guess i just need to get used to it. Thanks for your help


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice posts. Happens to everyone, it's not exactly fun, but it's apart of riding! I was told once something along these lines, that you are a good rider after seven falls, or something....Haha I can't exactly remember! I've fallen 1.5 times. Yes. 1.5. Haha.  So I have a ways to go, if this statement is true. Keep trying, keep using a helmet, odds are you'll fall off again, but that's horseback riding for you. Good luck, hope you get some of that confidence back again!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Been there, done that. I'm still nervous as ever but moreso on other horses than mine. I had a very near bad accident on a mare I used to ride for someone because she needed miles.. and it spooked me so bad I couldn't even walk on a short little halfie because I was scared she'd take off on me and I'd break something.

Slowly get your confidence back.. don't push yourself too much. If you're worried about the canter, maybe have someone experienced lunge you on the horse so you don't have to worry about so many things at once.

Good luck


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

This might sound silly, but this is what I do to conquer any fears I end up having (ranging from horses to roller coasters xD). 
*
Step 1: Lie to myself.*
"Pffft. So what if he takes off with me or bucks or something. I like it when he bucks. Yup. It doesn't bother me at all." Eventually, if I keep telling myself that, I end up believing it somehow. When I was in 8th grade, my school took a trip to the Busch Gardens. I told myself that I loved roller coasters. In reality, I'd never been on one. I also told my friend I'd be her roller coaster buddy. The pressure of having someone to own up to also stopped me from chickening out. Turns out, I hate roller coasters. I decided that after I rode every coaster in the park. But at least I conquered my fear...? xD

*Step 2. Just do it. But have a game plan. 
*I used to have problems asking Blaze to canter because he bucked me off once and I broke my ankle. Sooo I followed step 1, and then came up with a plan. Even though I 'like it when he bucks', give him a kick / tap with a whip, and act like nothing bad happened. So then I hopped on him, confident that I love when he bucks. I got him into the trot, asked him to canter, made it a circle, and he bucked. Gave him a kick, he realized he couldn't get away with it, and then he didn't give me that problem for the rest of the day.

*Step 3. Holy magicarps! I just did that!
*Realize you just got over your fear. xD While usually I don't condone lying, lying to myself to assure myself I'm not afraid seems to work. Just make sure you're being SAFE when you lie to yourself. I knew that getting on a roller coaster wouldn't kill me. I also knew that Blaze was going to buck and I was going to be able to handle it now that I was expecting it. If you don't feel like you can handle a bolting horse, take a few steps back and don't try to canter for a while. Make sure you have your brakes under control before you try to accelerate. Once you're secure with walk-halt and trot-halt and you _feel secure enough / you feel like you can handle the situation_, then try again. Preferably with a trainer around, just like you said a few posts ago.

Sorry for rambling with seemingly crazy advice. xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BooBear said:


> This might sound silly, but this is what I do to conquer any fears I end up having (ranging from horses to roller coasters xD).
> *
> Step 1: Lie to myself.*
> "Pffft. So what if he takes off with me or bucks or something. I like it when he bucks. Yup. It doesn't bother me at all."


I do that too.. and I get cross with myself. I'm like "seriously... you're getting all worked up over a silly little canter? Oh wow.. grow up and deal with it. You aren't going to go anywhere being a wimp! It's not scary, suck it up!"

Yes I'm mean to myself but hey it works!


----------



## EbonyandLizzy (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks so much everybody for your advice! It's made me realise that i don't have to rush into things that i find difficult. I can just take my time and do it when the time feels right. Your ideas sound interesting and i will definately try them out  Thanks again guys!


----------



## Ponylover123 (Mar 31, 2012)

the same thing happend to me im still scared of catering but im feeling a little more confidant


----------

